# Anyone Use Vis Vires Labs?



## akwild1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Had a buddy that was getting some pretty decent things from vis vires labs, was hoping to do the same, sadly my buddy cant help me out as he is deployed at the moment. some google searching did me no good on finding the lab to make an order. If anyone can help me out in any way please PM me.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 29, 2016)

Chances are, if it was quality stuff he didn't get it online. Buying illegal things is not advised and definitely not buying illegal things of the internet.

Sorry, I couldn't help you with your search but know the very basic thing I just wrote is worth its weight in gold. Be patient and get it from someone you can trust.


----------

